
CSS Nyan Cat - jaybol
http://michalbe.github.com/css-nyan-cat/
======
rdtsc
A lot of people here are (rightly) confused by what this is outside the
technical (CSS) aspect of it.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nyan_Cat>

<http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/nyan-cat-pop-tart-cat>

This site has to have crazy music that auto-plays. If it doesn't it would not
be Nyan Cat.

------
nzoschke
Nice hack! I totally forgot about CSS animation with keyframes.

The YouTube custom progress bar for the Nyan Cat video made me do a double
take too:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH2-TGUlwu4>

------
tnorthcutt
I hate any site that autoplays audio, no matter what it is. Even worse when
it's something like this, though.

~~~
ugh
So, YouTube?

It’s Nyan Cat. What the hell did you expect?

~~~
JustAGeek
Well, that's what TubeStop is for: <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/tubestop/>

I'm not the guy you replied to but I didn't know what to expect when I
followed the link, I had no idea what "Nyan Cat" even means.

But it's on Hacker News, so it would be something interesting and valuable,
right? ;)

------
scotth
Why should you be proud to fail CSSLint?

~~~
daleharvey
I lot of people disagree with a lot of the rules laid out for csslint
<http://csslint.net/about.html>

I do as well

~~~
chriserin
One of many many fails was:

Don't use IDs in selectors. #nyanCat {

What's the thinking behind disallowing ids in selectors?

~~~
joske2
The idea is that using IDs reduces the reusability of your css rules.

------
ehutch79
that code isn't semantic!

